# Brady Fan club!!



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

On our way home from Salibury Beach we stopped by my breeders house and she wanted pics of Brady!

Here are a few I loved!!


















This is the Best pic! it is on her website too!!









While there she had a litter of pups and OMG they were the cutest little things!! I had a puppy scarf and the puppy breath!!
Brady was so not interested in them too busy sniffing way

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

He is absolutely stunning!! You know I love him though!LOL


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

OH send him to me now I want him!!!!








Brady!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Isnt he gorgeous!!!
Big boy


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh my Brady!!

He is just too gorgous for words!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Brady is one handsome man!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a handsome hunk 'o dog!!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Such a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

SOOOO HANDSOME!! I can't wait to meet your boy!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KohleePiperOH send him to me now I want him!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah well you guys should have come to Mass
then we could trade Diesel and Brady!! LOL
Never happen


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Well you know I love that gorgeous biggie and his big giant head! Wow, the angle is wrong but I think she may have stacked him!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope he did it all on his own 
can you tell who he is looking at????


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow hes gorgeous, love his coloring. I do really like pic#3 he really has a nice expression on his face, too like BIG LOVE BUG


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He really isn't a Love bug, momma's boy yes, play ball yes 
love bug nope rather be left alone and stare at me !!

LOL

He only snuggles when he feels like it


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcNope he did it all on his own
> can you tell who he is looking at????


I'll go out on a limb and guess he's looking at the love of his life.. his mama!







LOL!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

HANDSOME!!!! Hunka Hunka burnin LUUUV! These look awesome, Dawn!







You have got to be soooo very proud of your handsome studmuffin boy Buffalo Brady Boo! I bet his breeder was thrilled to see and photograph him!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: tnbsmommy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: littledmcNope he did it all on his own
> ...


How did you guess????









Thanks Patti! She hasn't seen him in person in over 2 years
SHe was happy


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

He is one very handsome Big Boy, and looks huggable.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Like #2 the best as there isn't as much "stuff" in the background. What a hunka-hunka he is


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

They're all my favorites! If it has handsome stud Brady, then it's a favorite picture


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you!

Brady send out slurpie kisses to you all


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

IF he were a human....I'd be all over that like a duck on a junebug.

He has all the traits of a great guy PLUS he's gorgeous.

No wonder Zuzu pees when she sees him.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Brady is such a stud muffin!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

His breeder should be proud!








Loving the B man!!!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh my heavens, he is quite possibly one of the most handsome fellas I have ever seen. I love his big ol' blocky head and such fabulous bone! Gia sends out some flirtatious love to the Brady-man!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow he is a stunning!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDHe has all the traits of a great guy PLUS he's gorgeous.


 Thats why I love him so much he isn't human!!




> Originally Posted By: JenniferDNo wonder Zuzu pees when she sees him.



























Thanks everyone and thanks Jess! Brady loves all his Auntie's


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Pees when she sees him? LOL never heard that one before.

Dawn he is as stunning as ever, and he is definitely a mommys boy! You can see it in his eyes


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Glad I stopped by here! Great pics, love all of them! He is so gorgeous. I bet he gives the BEST hugs!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is such a handsome dude,,,,how in heck did ya get out there without a puppy? LOL


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

gorgeous !!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JenniferDHe has all the traits of a great guy PLUS he's gorgeous.
> ...


*Snicker* when you go out, he can't call your cell phone to ask when you're coming back!


----------

